# iui with small follies?



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

I am having iui with natural cycles - just about to have 2nd go.  First cycle was abandoned as we missed ovulation.  The first scans showed that i had follies but they were still small (about 11mm) so i was told to come back for 3rd scan  a few days later, by which time it was clear that i had already ov'd and we'd missed it.

On last actual go and now with this one, the follies were still only at 12mm on my final scan but hospital decided to go for it anyway - i take pregnyl the following day and have iui 36 hours later.  Just wondering whether this is ok as everyone seems to say here that follies need to be bigger than 18mm?

On both goes, womb lining on final scan was about 8mm.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Nixie
Womb lining sounds great at 8mm - i remember my doctor telling me thats what they are looking for.  I am sure things will be o.k. and follies do grow ... so they are probably figuring that by the time you do the iui yours will have reached the proper lenght and they dont want to miss your ovulation .... wishing you luck with this cycle


----------

